# Wireless Issues

## tim_s

Hi Everyone,

I am having issues with my wireless adapter, when booting into Ubuntu and then chroot-ing into my local Gentoo the wireless adapter wlan0 is operating perfectly, however, when I reboot within to Gentoo system directly the wlan0 is missing.  I am assuming the issue is with the modules being that Ubuntu has the modules and Gentoo system does not.

Here is the information while chrooted within the system (Using an Ubuntu Live Media):

```
# lspci | grep -i "wireless"

01:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5416 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5008 802.11(a)bgn] (rev 01)

```

chroot

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"BELL2"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: B0:E7:54:6F:66:81   

          Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=40/70  Signal level=-70 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:18  Invalid misc:418   Missed beacon:0
```

Gentoo

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

chroot

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:c6:2b:20:cd  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:44 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:232 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:232 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:15984 (15.6 KiB)  TX bytes:15984 (15.6 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:9a:44:a6:a9  

          inet addr:192.168.2.16  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:9aff:fe44:a6a9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2642 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2076 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2352301 (2.2 MiB)  TX bytes:276579 (270.0 KiB)

```

Gentoo

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:c6:2b:20:cd  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:44 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:232 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:232 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:15984 (15.6 KiB)  TX bytes:15984 (15.6 KiB)

```

```
# ls /lib/modules/

3.2.1-gentoo-r2
```

Gentoo

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

parport_pc             36962  0 

ppdev                  17113  0 

lp                     17799  0 

parport                46562  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp

dm_crypt               23199  0 

bnep                   18436  2 

rfcomm                 47946  0 

bluetooth             166112  10 bnep,rfcomm

arc4                   12529  2 

ath9k                 127538  0 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   330769  1 

joydev                 17693  0 

snd_hda_intel          33390  2 

mac80211              310872  1 ath9k

snd_hda_codec         104802  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep              13668  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                96755  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

ath9k_common           13839  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              312866  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

ath                    24067  2 ath9k,ath9k_hw

cfg80211              199587  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath

snd_seq_midi           13324  0 

snd_rawmidi            30547  1 snd_seq_midi

snd_seq_midi_event     14899  1 snd_seq_midi

snd_seq                61896  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              29991  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device         14540  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

snd                    68266  13 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

psmouse                73882  0 

soundcore              12680  1 snd

serio_raw              13166  0 

snd_page_alloc         18529  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

binfmt_misc            17540  1 

squashfs               36799  1 

overlayfs              28267  1 

nls_utf8               12557  1 

isofs                  40253  1 

dm_raid45              78155  0 

xor                    12894  1 dm_raid45

dm_mirror              22203  0 

dm_region_hash         20918  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                 18564  3 dm_raid45,dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

btrfs                 648895  0 

zlib_deflate           27139  1 btrfs

libcrc32c              12644  1 btrfs

hid_apple              13375  0 

usb_storage            57901  0 

usbhid                 47198  0 

hid                    95463  2 hid_apple,usbhid

uas                    18027  0 

firewire_ohci          40722  0 

nouveau               728662  3 

r8169                  52788  0 

firewire_core          63626  1 firewire_ohci

crc_itu_t              12707  1 firewire_core

ttm                    76805  1 nouveau

drm_kms_helper         42558  1 nouveau

drm                   236330  5 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper

i2c_algo_bit           13423  1 nouveau

mxm_wmi                12979  1 nouveau

wmi                    19256  1 mxm_wmi

video                  19412  1 nouveau

ahci                   26002  4 

libahci                26861  1 ahci

```

Ubuntu

```

Module                  Size  Used by

parport_pc             36962  0 

ppdev                  17113  0 

lp                     17799  0 

parport                46562  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp

dm_crypt               23199  0 

bnep                   18436  2 

rfcomm                 47946  0 

bluetooth             166112  10 bnep,rfcomm

arc4                   12529  2 

ath9k                 127538  0 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   330769  1 

joydev                 17693  0 

snd_hda_intel          33390  2 

mac80211              310872  1 ath9k

snd_hda_codec         104802  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep              13668  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                96755  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

ath9k_common           13839  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              312866  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

ath                    24067  2 ath9k,ath9k_hw

cfg80211              199587  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath

snd_seq_midi           13324  0 

snd_rawmidi            30547  1 snd_seq_midi

snd_seq_midi_event     14899  1 snd_seq_midi

snd_seq                61896  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              29991  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device         14540  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

snd                    68266  13 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

psmouse                73882  0 

soundcore              12680  1 snd

serio_raw              13166  0 

snd_page_alloc         18529  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

binfmt_misc            17540  1 

squashfs               36799  1 

overlayfs              28267  1 

nls_utf8               12557  1 

isofs                  40253  1 

dm_raid45              78155  0 

xor                    12894  1 dm_raid45

dm_mirror              22203  0 

dm_region_hash         20918  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                 18564  3 dm_raid45,dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

btrfs                 648895  0 

zlib_deflate           27139  1 btrfs

libcrc32c              12644  1 btrfs

hid_apple              13375  0 

usb_storage            57901  0 

usbhid                 47198  0 

hid                    95463  2 hid_apple,usbhid

uas                    18027  0 

firewire_ohci          40722  0 

nouveau               728662  3 

r8169                  52788  0 

firewire_core          63626  1 firewire_ohci

crc_itu_t              12707  1 firewire_core

ttm                    76805  1 nouveau

drm_kms_helper         42558  1 nouveau

drm                   236330  5 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper

i2c_algo_bit           13423  1 nouveau

mxm_wmi                12979  1 nouveau

wmi                    19256  1 mxm_wmi

video                  19412  1 nouveau

ahci                   26002  4 

libahci                26861  1 ahci

```

```

# ls /etc/init.d/net*

/etc/init.d/net.eth0  /etc/init.d/netmount   /etc/init.d/network

/etc/init.d/net.lo    /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-B -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

----------

## tim_s

Hi,

*stupid mistake and was very obvious when posting it*

When chrooted I am not pulling a list of loaded modules with lsmod.

I can see that Atheros are not loaded, I need to load these modules ..

----------

## tim_s

Hi,

This is for those who come across this ticket, I just solved the issue by compiling the Atheros modules with the kernel.

It is working wonderfully now.

----------

